# Risikokarte und Dammverstärkung



## melisa

Qué significan estas dos plabras: Risikokarte und Dammverstärkung

Dammverstärkung= refuerzo de la presa??
Risikokarte??

Gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## beclija

Can you please provide a context? It is very that Risikokarte is used figuratively. Literally, it would be a card with a high risk, like when in Poker you play high on a hand which might well win, but cannot be savely assumed to do so.

(You can answer in Spanish, I can read it, but it's to too poor to write.)


----------



## melisa

Nach nationalen Anstrengungen im Bereich Vorbeugung (Risikokarten und 
Es un texto sobre el fenómeno del Niño
Dammverstärkerung) und Vorsorge auf den verschiedenen Verwaltungsstufen im oktober 97 haben überdurchschnittliche Niederschläge im Dezember letzen Jahres nach einer bislang noch nie gemessenen mittleren Temperatur*-Abweichung von 4.2 Cº Überschwemmungen und Erdrutsche in sehr vielen Provinzen ausgelöst.


----------



## beclija

Oh, I totally misunderstood "Risikokarten"... it is in this context: maps that show which areas are under particularly high risks.

Sorry if I caused some confusion.
Dammverstärkung is the strengthening of dams, as in construction meant to hold back floodings.


----------



## melisa

No problem!
thank you for your help!!

Meli


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

beclija said:
			
		

> Can you please provide a context? It is very that Risikokarte is used figuratively. Literally, it would be a card with a high risk, like when in Poker you play high on a hand which might well win, but cannot be savely assumed to do so.
> 
> (You can answer in Spanish, I can read it, but it's to too poor to write.)


 
_____________________


Está grande esta aclaración. beclija es un perro viejo en los juegos de azar... Ein Poker-Hasardeur. Muß man erst mal drauf kommen.




melisa said:


> Qué significan estas dos plabras: Risikokarte und Dammverstärkung
> 
> Dammverstärkung= refuerzo de la presa??
> Risikokarte??
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Saludos


 

Pero no creo que es un naipe de póker. Sino que es una mapa que indica las regiones de alto riesgo en cuanto a el ninyo. Pues, la 'Karte' alemán' es, en castellano: tarjeta postal, naipe y MAPA. 

'refuerzo de la presa', esto nos debiera venir como a un Santo Cristo un par de pistolas. Presa es semejante al dique, verdad? No tengo la menor idea, pero: DEBIERA ser exactamente esto.

Saludos
-----------------------
Estoy un poquito tarde.


----------



## melisa

Sí es lo mismo.

Dique=presa

Saludos


----------

